# feedback comments



## fortyTwo (Aug 30, 2018)

Today I logged in and did a few rides and my rating went down a notch with the addition of a 4* rating today.. Okay.. no big deal. But I noticed that there were now feedback comments.. 4 of them. There were never any before today.

So it said I got 1 of each of these:

Vehicle condition, Service Quality, Vehicle Cleanliness, and Driving

Now I'm just in a bit of shock to see I was flagged on these, but actually more surprised that they all popped up at once out of nowhere. *has this happened to anyone out of the blue or now with the new app?*

I could imagine a service quality or driving.. perhaps the occasional times I have braked too hard or passed through a yellow light. But my vehicle is absolutely immaculate inside and out - i always open the windows before a new rider.. always look around to make sure there are no marks or garbage left anywhere.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Why are you so worried? You're still able to log in and drive aren't you? The only time it'll matter is if it gets lower than 4.6, which you'd really have to try hard to "achieve".


----------



## fortyTwo (Aug 30, 2018)

I'm not worried. It just caught me by surprise and the fact that 4 came out of nowhere when none were there before. And just pretty darn curious about the ones that say my vehicle was in bad shape. Although i realize riders are given options and could just click that for no reason too.

I'm mainly curious if anyone else is seeing them pop up like this out of the blue with the new app. Perhaps it is something that was just now activated.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

People lie to score free rides, maybe you hurt some millennial's feelings, maybe you braked too hard, maybe the fart from your previous pax was still lingering around, the reasons are countless and can't make everyone happy. Happy Ubering.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Some pax will retaliate if you rated one low or had an incident with one. Just like I often know which pax dinged me, pax often know which driver dinged them as well.


----------



## fortyTwo (Aug 30, 2018)

Jufkii said:


> Some pax will retaliate if you rated one low or had an incident with one. Just like I often know which pax dinged me, pax often know which driver dinged them as well.


In the app under the help section for ratings it says no riders see what you rated them till after they rate you and vice versa.

Any way I'm really not concerned with the ratings or feedback but more curious if this is a new thing since there was never feedback for mine before and 4 appeared suddenly.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Nope, Pax Collector hit it right on the nose, it's crazy and arbitrary, sometimes it's a pax who had their corn flakes pissed on earlier in the day, sometimes it's scammers looking for a free ride. It's kind of like yelp reviews, how many times does a restaurant review start out with "This is the worst meal I've ever had." It either means you haven't gone out often or you are a dramatic whiner. It's drama and hurt snowflakes. 4.7 is good to go!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

If someone wants a free ride, or they really don't like you, 1 star and flag everything. That's why you have one mark against you in each category.


----------



## sheridens (Feb 25, 2018)

Maybe they had too much to drink and were recalling another ride with a different driver.


----------



## fortyTwo (Aug 30, 2018)

I can think of a few stupid things I've said during rides that probably won me a lost star for being an idiot. But.. my car is immaculate..haha


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

fortyTwo said:


> Today I logged in and did a few rides and my rating went down a notch with the addition of a 4* rating today.. Okay.. no big deal. But I noticed that there were now feedback comments.. 4 of them. There were never any before today.
> 
> So it said I got 1 of each of these:
> 
> ...





fortyTwo said:


> Today I logged in and did a few rides and my rating went down a notch with the addition of a 4* rating today.. Okay.. no big deal. But I noticed that there were now feedback comments.. 4 of them. There were never any before today.
> 
> So it said I got 1 of each of these:
> 
> ...


Yep, I just received a "vehicle condition" remark . Not even sure how to translate that in English. Does it mean the car needs service ? And how would the pax know that?. My car is immaculate inside out. Engine runs smooth, services are done on time (more or less). No dents, no nothing and the inside is in good condition. There are some spots on the seats from pax that spill their drinks that I'd need to take care of, but is this what this remark refer to? No idea. Btw after the last software upgrade I git a 1* rating out of the blue that I cannot wrap my brain around.


----------



## fortyTwo (Aug 30, 2018)

Stav53 said:


> Yep, I just received a "vehicle condition" remark . Not even sure how to translate that in English. Does it mean the car needs service ? And how would the pax know that?. My car is immaculate inside out. Engine runs smooth, services are done on time (more or less). No dents, no nothing and the inside is in good condition. There are some spots on the seats from pax that spill their drinks that I'd need to take care of, but is this what this remark refer to? No idea. Btw after the last software upgrade I git a 1* rating out of the blue that I cannot wrap my brain around.
> View attachment 261521
> View attachment 261522


I've been thinking about it lately.. bc out of the blue, more 4*'s have appeared lately for me than ever before. I think the rider app now forces pax to rate their rider before they take their next ride, as opposed to pax not having to rate at all unless they felt like it in the past. So in the past, more knowledgeable riders and very happy riders went more out of their way to rate their driver, and now it opens it to people that may not have rated at all before but bc they have to, naturally rate lower. And then bc the app gives you a bunch of options as to why it isn't a 5* ride, pax think they have to choose one in order to progress screens - so they just choose whatever.

I mean obviously I have my off moments so I may deserve a couple for bumpier rides or something but my car is showroom perfect so it had me scratching my head for a while and that's what I came up with.

I'm not positive pax are forced to rate drivers.. that may need verification but I think it is now the case


----------



## fortyTwo (Aug 30, 2018)

Did anyone else's feedback comments disappear today? Mine did and the area is now blank.


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

Dings roll off after every week.

[NG]Owner


----------



## fortyTwo (Aug 30, 2018)

Thanks! That must mean it was the prick that puked in my car and woke up to my puke bill .. lol


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

fortyTwo said:


> I'm not worried. It just caught me by surprise





fortyTwo said:


> I'm really not concerned with the ratings or feedback but more curious


Here we go again! 'I don't care. I'm not worried. But here's a whiny thread anyway."


fortyTwo said:


> the prick that puked in my car and woke up to my puke bill .. lol


Atta boy! Now you're getting it.


----------



## fortyTwo (Aug 30, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Here we go again! 'I don't care. I'm not worried. But here's a whiny thread anyway."
> 
> Atta boy! Now you're getting it.


Go back to your troll hole.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

fortyTwo said:


> Today I logged in and did a few rides and my rating went down a notch with the addition of a 4* rating today.. Okay.. no big deal. But I noticed that there were now feedback comments.. 4 of them. There were never any before today.
> 
> So it said I got 1 of each of these:
> 
> ...


Pax get mad for ANY reason.
They start typing away.

Pax wants free ride . . 
All they have to do 
Is butcher your name.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Pax get mad for ANY reason.
> They start typing away.
> 
> Pax wants free ride . .
> ...


I couldn't agree with you more!

Have they ever had a taxi ride with Lexus? Benz? BMW?

Are they even aware of how much they pay to ride with this Lexus Flagship??










Dear all shameless, ignorant passengers,

Comfort? Nonsense. Please visit your Lexus dealership to test-ride a LS.

Cleanliness? See for yourself. Car wash everyday! Ladies, can you sparkle like my honey?

Vehicle condition? This car never misses any recommended service since her first day on the road. Even trivial tasks like oil change and headlight polishing were entrusted to the dealership. Full maintenance history is available upon request.

I wish you all the best should you consider to work on the budget for a LS new ($85k+), CPO ($30K+) or used ($15k+).

Faithfully yours,

Jessica
Your driver


----------

